# EMRE AYDIN (winner of MTV 2008 Best European Act



## Likaßle

emreaydin (winner of MTV 2008 Best European Act)









Emre Aydin was born in Isparta on 2 February 1981. He graduated from Antalya Anadolu Lisesi (high school) and then studied economics at Dokuz Eylül University in Izmir.

He won the Sing Your Song music contest in 2002 with his band 6. Cadde. That year his song Dönersen (If you come back) was selected by Universal Music into a selection album.

In 2003, the first album of 6. Cadde was published, and that year Emre left the band and took steps towards a solo career.

His first album Afili Yalnizlik (Ostentatious Loneliness) was recently released by Sony BMG and GRGDN.

Emre's album is currently a smash hit in Turkey, having won several awards, including MTV Europe Music Awards 2008 Best European Act.

Web (English): http://www.emreaydin.eu
Web (Turkish): http://www.emreaydin.org
Forum (English): http://board.emreaydin.org
Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/emreaydin


----------



## rainbow81

He's my favourite singer. He's the best singer in Turkey and also in Europe.

You know, he won the MTV Europe Music Awards and he's been 'Europe's Favourite Act'.

If you listen to him, you’ll like his music.


----------

